

Ask HN: Indie Game Developer resources? - chunky1994

Does anybody know any really good resources for game development? Especially with allegro?
======
koopajah
For allegro I don't know, but there was this link on HN a few fays ago >
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3493520> "nifty collection of resources
for Indie Game Developers"

